# Current embarc points



## RickV (Aug 16, 2022)

Hi all, just wondering if anybody has the most current price per point for embarc resorts? We are looking at getting more points and would like not to over pay. We currently have 120 points and are looking to get 140 more. Also if anyone has any advice as to buying from a timeshare reseller as opposed to buying from embark I would love to get some feedback. Thanks in advance.


----------



## middleoforchid (Aug 17, 2022)

You can go to Club Intrawest owners' Facebook page for sale Ads by owners. One of the administrators of the Facebook group, is also a director on the board of Embarc. Only existing owners can register there. Good luck.
Or google for resale brokers on the net. There are also quite a few resellers recommended by members here on Tug


----------



## Tacoma (Aug 17, 2022)

I got my 120 point membership just for the cost of the transfer fee earlier this year but in the facebook group it seems they are going from $10 to $30 a point. There is a lot of buying and selling in that group so you should be able to pick up more points much cheaper than by buying through embarc.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 17, 2022)

Tacoma said:


> I got my 120 point membership just for the cost of the transfer fee earlier this year but in the facebook group it seems they are going from $10 to $30 a point. There is a lot of buying and selling in that group so you should be able to pick up more points much cheaper than by buying through embarc.


Still a bargain for those points.  What are the fees on 120 points?


----------



## Tacoma (Aug 17, 2022)

Just over $1000 Canadian. $8.62 cents per point.


----------



## cd5 (Aug 19, 2022)

middleoforchid said:


> You can go to Club Intrawest owners' Facebook page for sale Ads by owners. One of the administrators of the Facebook group, is also a director on the board of Embarc. Only existing owners can register there. Good luck.
> Or google for resale brokers on the net. There are also quite a few resellers recommended by members here on Tug


www.facebook.com/groups/clubintrawestowners


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 24, 2022)

Embarc is asking more than $200 per point  so YES  $10 -$30 per points is a huge saving.


----------

